# My short faced tumblers are abandoning thier eggs



## indie backroll (Aug 3, 2001)

I have a pair of english short faced tumblers that keep abandoning thier eggs after just a week of sitting on them, I candled thier eggs and they are fertile. The next set I am going to pull the eggs out and give them to a reliable set of rollers that I have to sit on and raise to see if the tumblers are just lazy or what. If this doesnt work I'm not sure of what I can do, any suggestions would help out greatly. I am keeping the tumblers separate right now because I am trying to produce more Short faced tumblers but I am getting frusterated and am about to put them in general population and try something new. I also have an english medium faced tumbler I was thinking of breeding with the short faced, just an idea as of right now.


----------



## Pigeonrh (Oct 3, 2001)

Hi,
Ya, that happens just...just make sure that the pair you are putting the eggs under layed there eggs at about the same time and everything should be fine...

Ryan


----------



## DaveD (Jul 9, 2001)

Indie, 

The breeder who gave me my english short faced tumblers said that even if they do hatch the young, they're unable to feed them, like most other short faced breeds. He used rollers for foster parents for each batch, giving the tumblers wooden eggs. Unless I'm mistaken, short faced breeds like the tumblers and turbits, ect. can't raise thier own young. Anyone else? I could be wrong, it's happened lots of times before, lol. 

------------------
David and Kellie Dittmaier
Haven's Loft
www.geocities.com/havensloft


----------



## indie backroll (Aug 3, 2001)

Dave I have heard that, I was going to foster them out to my rollers after hatching but now I'm going to foster the eggs instead of the squabs. Thanks for the input, most people dont know that.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Dave D is correct there - my pigeon book by Vriends refers to the short-faced breeds ('owl-like' breeds)young as needing fostering due to feeding difficulties with the short beak. I expect Levi says it too - but that's a big book to find it in


----------

